# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Alto guadalquivir la saturacion de los pantanos pone en alerta a las zonas ribereñas.

## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/default.asp
ALTO GUADALQUIVIR LA SATURACION DE LOS PANTANOS PONE EN ALERTA A LAS ZONAS RIBEREÑAS.
Exigen coordinación entre Jaén y Córdoba ante futuras avenidas
El equipo de gobierno de Villa del Río critica la dejadez de arroyos y cunetas.En Villafranca siguen desalojados los huertos familiares.

21/12/2010 R. CASTRO P. MARIN 

La práctica saturación de varios de los embalses jiennenses y cordobeses está poniendo en jaque las zonas de ribera de la provincia, desde Villa del Río hasta Palma del Río. Toda la lluvia prevista para las próximas horas caerá sobre mojado y con el nivel del cauce del Guadalquivir a punto de desbordarse en varios puntos. Así, en el Alto Guadalquivir, los municipios de Villa del Río, Montoro, Adamuz (Algallarín), Pedro Abad, El Carpio y Villafranca mantienen el estado de alerta por el posible desbordamiento del río.

En el primer municipio, el concejal de Seguridad, Jesús Morales, manifestó ayer a este periódico que "existe una fuerte preocupación, ya que falta coordinación entre las provincias de Jaén y Córdoba, puesto que la información que recibimos en Villa del Río es solamente de Córdoba", cuando argumenta que esta localidad recibe el agua de la zona de Jaén.

La paradoja se produce cuando en menos de 10 meses el río Guadalquivir se ha desbordado dos veces, aunque en la última ocasión, que fue en el Puente de la Inmaculada, se vieron afectadas varias zonas del municipio, algo que el edil de Seguridad achaca a la falta de limpieza de los arroyos, los colectores y las cunetas de las carreteras secundarias, "tanto la de Cañete de las Torres como la de Los Majuelos", manifestó Morales.

EL PUENTE Las zonas deportivas y los huertos familiares son las más amenazadas por esta situación de lluvias. Otra de las infraestructuras que se está viendo gravemente afectada con motivo de las crecidas del arroyo Salado es el puente romano, que ha perdido varios de los sillares del siglo I, que han sido arrastrados por la corriente del agua.

Por otra parte, en Montoro se han producido desprendimientos en varias carreteras secundarias del término municipal, como la de acceso al municipio por el cementerio, donde el Ayuntamiento está llevando a cabo obras de mejora, así como en la ribera, donde la crecida del río se ha llevado a su paso parte de las obras de infraestructura que se están llevando a cabo dentro del Plan de la Ribera.



Aspecto que presentaba ayer el pantano del Arenoso, que se encuentra al 92,4% de su capacidad.
Foto:CASAVI


De otro lado, en Algallarín y Pedro Abad los agricultores temen nuevas riadas en la zona de la vega.

En El Carpio, la crecida del río provoca ocasionalmente la inundación parcial del llano de La Huelga, donde se construye una de las plantas termosolares, con las consiguientes incomodidades para el trabajo.

El alto nivel de la corriente también convierte en cotidiana la imagen inundada del molino de riego histórico de Las Grúas. Por otro lado, los arroyos del término se mantienen en sus cauces, no encontrándose cortada ninguna vía pública, según informaron ayer fuentes municipales. No obstante, las huellas de la crecida de los arroyos y del río de hace doce días continúan aún visibles en el pueblo.

Y en Villafranca se sigue manteniendo la situación de alerta y los vecinos de los huertos familiares han sido desalojados en previsión de que haya una nueva crecida del río.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/default.asp

21/12/2010

En Palma del Río los propietarios de huertas en los pagos ribereños al río Genil, Pedro Díaz, La Graja y El Rincón están pendientes de nuevo del cauce del río Genil. La precipitaciones anunciadas para los próximos días ponen en alerta a estos propietarios ante el temor de nuevas inundaciones en sus plantaciones de naranjos, en sus casas (la mayoría de segunda residencia) y en naves donde guardan maquinaria y aperos de labranza. Están convencidos de que habrá nuevas crecidas del río ante la lluvia anunciada y señalan que "la tierra ya no absorbe y los arroyos están muy cargados, llueve sobre mojado".

En algunas de estas huertas aún no se ha podido entrar a recolectar naranjas. En este sentido, el presidente de la asociación profesional citrícola Palmanaranja, Teodoro Revilla, indica que la climatología mantiene la campaña de cítricos a un 20% de su rendimiento, y lamenta el alto coste del transporte a Europa. Subraya que la naranja que se ha podido cortar en las huertas afectadas por las inundaciones se ha destinado a industria. E.M.

----------

